# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  bazouki lessons hooray!

## jeffshuniak

my friend sondra (not mispelled) has been taking guitar lessons from this guy at her college. john demas. she was showing me his book that he published, a nifty guitar book with lots o theory and it was pretty cool.. I noticed in the introduction that he has the "only written" bazouki method complete with tape book set in production... big boast.. but anyway... he has a band called "omega project" I have never heard them. I am happy.. she gave me his #, I called him up.. told him of my interests in rebetika which I guess goes without saying... and how I just want to learn the bzouki soooo bad.. sooo good. and I am starting lessons at his house in two weeks.'

----------


## bolannta

What exactly is a bazouki?
A cross between a bouzouki (a long-necked stringed instrument) and a bazooka (a crude musical instrument made of pipes and a funnel)?
A cross between a bouzouki (a long-necked stringed instrument) and a bazooka (a light portable antitank weapon)?

----------


## steve V. johnson

[QUOTE]

This is why my instruments become "octave mandolins" or "mandocellos" when I'm in an airport or anywhere near the police.

&lt;GGG&gt;

stv

----------


## Adare_Steve

> ...A cross between a bouzouki (a long-necked stringed instrument) and a bazooka (a light portable antitank weapon)?


I was describing my instrument to a group of American Cardiologists that some friends and I played for at a large hotel here in Ireland recently.

"This is a bouzouki", I explained "not to be confused with a bazooka. But, come to think of it, I can do nearly as much damage with it!"

Steve Power

----------

